# اريد اقوي و احسن طريقة لتصنيع الشاور جل



## ahmedgo11 (31 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

اريد اقوي و احسن طريقة لتصنيع الشاور جل

مع الخطوات من فضلكم و شكرا لكم ​


----------



## ahmedgo11 (1 فبراير 2014)

اين الردود يا اخواني و بارك الله فيكم ​


----------

